

Ask HN: How to get a referral code for FBstart application - hgarg

Facebook&#x27;s FBstart now needs a referral code by a  VC, accelerator, or incubator. 
We are just starting out in India and don&#x27;t have a referral code.
Which VCs, accelerator, or incubators in India are FBStart partners?
======
Kprior88
Hi there -

If you're backed by or associated with an organization that invests in or
works with startups, reach out to them and see if they have a referral code.
While we're starting with a small set of partners, we intend to expand the
number and types of organizations we work with. We are especially thoughtful
about including all regions, not just North America. If your organization does
not have a referral code, have them reach out to fbstartpartners@fb.com about
potentially working with us to include mobile startups they work with in our
program.

Thanks for your interest! Kevin, FbStart Team

